# Racecar



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

My 2002 Sentra SE-R is now a full-blown SCCA-legal racecar. It will have its first race on the weekend of May 18 & 19 at the SCCA National race at Nelson Ledges, OH.
Barry


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Good luck, Barry! We'll all be pulling for you!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Good luck man! Post some pics when you have time


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Good luck man! Post some pics when you have time *


Thanks everybody!!
i will post some pics as soon as possible.
Barry


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

We want pics and specs! Good luck!

Tom


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Screw the pictures, I want to hear how the maiden voyage went this weekend. Hope it went well Barry.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Geo said:


> *Screw the pictures, I want to hear how the maiden voyage went this weekend. Hope it went well Barry. *


The pictures are coming. They will be of the car, in the race!
Anyway, there were 7 SSC cars. The fast ones were turning lap times in the 1:22's, which is what I turned last year in my 200SX when I won the race. This year, the best that I could turn in the new car was a 1:23.7 in qualifying, and 1:24's in the race. This was good enough for a 4th place qualifying position behind a Protege, which was a hair quicker.
On the start, I got by the Protege and one SSB Miata and was in 3rd place for about 2 laps. The Protege passed me in a corner. The new Sentra (without a trunk kit) is a pig in corners, so I could not hold off his pass. Anyway, now I was in 4th and not threatened by the remanining SSC cars. The SSB Miata I passed on the start kept bumping me. He was a terrible driver, finally he passed me and then lost it on turns 1 & 2 as he went off road right in front of me, overcorrected, and went across the track at about 90 MPH and crashed into the tire wall and ended up upside down. The race went to full-course yellow, and then ended that way. So, for its 1st race the car produced a 4th place finish. 
Barry


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Really don't want to make this thread off-topic, but...*

what did the trunk it on the 200sx consist of(I've been looking for this info online and haven't found any substantial info)?
Good going on the first race too, even if you came in fourth


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Really don't want to make this thread off-topic, but...*



barnoun said:


> *what did the trunk it on the 200sx consist of(I've been looking for this info online and haven't found any substantial info)?
> Good going on the first race too, even if you came in fourth *


The info is not online. It's in the GCR.
Barry


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Barry said:


> *
> 
> The pictures are coming. They will be of the car, in the race!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Barry said:


> *
> 
> 
> Barry said:
> ...


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

wow, congrats on the placement in the race. Yours is the same color as my 00 Sentra, but you'd dust me. If you can Id like to see more pics


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

*RACECAR*



00sentra said:


> *wow, congrats on the placement in the race. Yours is the same color as my 00 Sentra, but you'd dust me. If you can Id like to see more pics *


I'd like to post more pics, but my next race isn't until June 8th
AND my friend's Mom, with the digital camera, has to show up.
Barry


----------

